# Can I put spacer after the cassette?



## FCoppi (Apr 10, 2011)

I know that spacers are usually put on before the cassette, but if I do that then I can't use the smallest sprocket because then the chain will thouch seat stay. Now, if I should put spacer after the cassette then all my problems will be gone! Can I do that?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

You can put a spacer on the axle, but it'll be a bit of a kludge. Can't say more than that not knowing the details.

Is this perhaps a "junior" casette with a 14 or 15 as the smallest cog? If yes, that may be the problem. And don't overlook the obvious: is the spacer "before the cassette," as you put it, really needed?


----------



## FCoppi (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! Spacer is definitely needed and it isn't a ''junior'' cassette. There are 11 tooth on the smallest sprocket. The frame is 30 years old and the original has usually 4 or 5 speed cassette. So there's no mistery why 8 speed cassette won't fit well  I guess I'm going to use 7 sprockets for now.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

FCoppi said:


> The frame is 30 years old and the original has usually 4 or 5 speed cassette. So there's no mistery why 8 speed cassette won't fit well  I guess I'm going to use 7 sprockets for now.


Yes, that's your best bet at this time. I've forced modern cassettes into ancient frames without a problem, but you obviously are dealing with a frame that doesn't allow that.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

The question is, why would you want to? It wont do anything other than push the lockring 1mm or so outboard. Not every cassette needs a spacer on the hub side. If you don't need it, take it out. Should be plenty of thread there to torque down the lockring.

Instead, adjust your axel with a spacer on the drive side (perhaps taking one away on the NDS, if there is one).

Really though, sounds to me like you need to go back to a narrower cassette (freewheel)


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

zac said:


> The question is, why would you want to? It wont do anything other than push the lockring 1mm or so outboard. Not every cassette needs a spacer on the hub side. If you don't need it, take it out. Should be plenty of thread there to torque down the lockring.
> 
> Instead, adjust your axel with a spacer on the drive side (perhaps taking one away on the NDS, if there is one).
> 
> Really though, sounds to me like you need to go back to a narrower cassette (freewheel)


This. I've had to space and re-dish a few wheels to fit in older frames. No big deal.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Axle length*



FCoppi said:


> I know that spacers are usually put on before the cassette, but if I do that then I can't use the smallest sprocket because then the chain will thouch seat stay. Now, if I should put spacer after the cassette then all my problems will be gone! Can I do that?


As others have noted, you need to change the axle spacing, not the cassette spacing. There should be enough axle/locknut protruding past the face of the lock ring to prevent the problem you describe.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I had a similar problem when I cobbled together a commuter w/ an old hybrid frame (converted to drop bars) and a 9 speed rear wheel. The chain would often jam on the chain stay. This would happen whether the smallest cog was 11 or 12t. 

I put a thick washer (AKA a "spacer") between the cassette and the dropout. It works great whether I'm using the cassette with the 11t or the one with the 12t.

I didn't have a cassette that had a larger smallest cog, like a 13 or 14 so I couldn't try that to see if it worked. Plus, I needed at least a 12, but prefered the 11 because I have a 44T mtb crank on it and wanted to go a little faster downhill before I spun out.

I couldn't figure out why - but it was inherent in the thick chain stay tubes. I can only imagine that maybe the frame was designed for a 13 or larger smallest cog?


----------



## FCoppi (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I will change the axle spacing and that should solve the problem.
The bicycle it self looks like this:
https://static1.fotoalbum.ee/fotoalbum/332/210/083105012823bd.jpg


----------

